# how do you plant an avacado?



## meme (Sep 26, 2010)

I was wondering how to plant an avacado. I now that you put it in water, to watch it grow, but what side do you put face up the side that has a circle thing, or the side that is just a plain thing that sticks up.


                                    thanks
                                      bye


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 11, 2011)

I've always heard to just plant the pit in dirt in a pot, like a normal pitted fruit, but you'll need an awful big pot and some way to keep it humid.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2011)

Pointy end goes up.


----------



## Antonio75 (May 25, 2011)

I heard that first is better to keep it inside until it grows rots and then plant it outside... You can find a lot of information about this on the internet, just google it


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 25, 2011)

I think I read on the SS forum that avocadoes (maybe storebought only?) will grow but not bear fruit?


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you using a pit? We put the pointy end down and the flat end up and insert two toothpicks in so four points are sticking out of it. We then rest those points on the open mouth of jar. The jar should have enough water in it so that about half an inch of water is covering the tip of the avocado pit.


----------

